# Perdido River 5/2 Nice Striped...



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, decided to spend the afternoon on the river, so we launched the boat mid afternoon. I went to one area and the gars were jumping and splashing everywhere... well, I thought it would be fun to fight one, so I floated a shiner out... a couple hits, but no takers ... then WOW.... fight on. I fought for a few minutes, and when the fish got to the boat, SUPRISE... Striped Bass.... and a nice one... then we finally netted him.... weighed right at 10 lbs. Fished a little more, caught some shellcracker and bream... A nice day. Biggest bass I've ever caught. Here are a pic of the Bass and the best Shellcracker.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice ryan! good striper and all are good eats...thanks for the report and pics...


----------



## thebassinator (Jun 14, 2010)

what kind of gars do yall see on the peridido river? are they the huge alligator gars? or longnose gars?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

mostly just long-nose gar, but there are a few gotor gar in there, but i did not no there where stripers in there


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

....free-linin' shiners....striper killer...especially in rivers... Great on bobbers or planer boards too.... Anyone know more about their seasonal patterns here??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

there really isnt one its always kinda hitt and miss, some times u catch them some times u dont


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> there really isnt one its always kinda hitt and miss, some times u catch them some times u dont


...naturally found strippers would generally only be up river during the spring spawn, other wise they are a salty....however, they are stocked through out the southeast in cool water rivers and deeper impoundments....they don't reproduce tho...


----------

